# wine auf server?



## sub7even (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Linux Root Server (Debian Etch 4.1)

Ich möchte jetzt für ein Spiel einen Server hochfahren jedoch wurde dieser in C# geschrieben und somit auch nur als .exe dateien verfügbar.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:

1. Ist es möglich wine auf einem Server zu installieren und zum laufen zu bringen?
2. Kann ich ein C# Server überhaupt über wine Starten?

Wenn beides möglich ist... hat villeicht jemand eine anleitung wie das geht aufm Server? 

Danke schonmal im voraus für antworten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein Spiel ist das denn? Ich kenne kein einziges Multiplayer-Spiel, dass keinen Server für Linux anbietet. Und wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus ob es funktioniert?
Natürlich solltest du vorher einen Benutzer anlegen mit dem du Wine startest, da es als root ausgeführt ein erhebliches Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.


----------



## sub7even (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um das MMORPG FlyFF.
Der Privat Server dafür ist leider nur in C#  verfügbar...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2008)

Wine hat nichts mit C# zu tun. Es koennte zwar funktionieren unter Wine das .NET-Framework zu installieren, aber als erstes wuerde ich hier eher Mono statt Wine probieren.


----------



## sub7even (3. Oktober 2008)

Also unter wine lief es nicht,
deshalb habe ich es mal mit mono versucht,
jedoch fehlt bei mir nach der installation ein ganzer ordner.

/usr/lib

in dem verzeichnis fehlt mir der gesammte mono ordner.

Weis jemand woran das liegen kann?

Installiert habe ich es da es ja Debian ist über "apt-get install mono"


----------

